# mk4 gti tire pressure



## silverstone18t (Aug 18, 2004)

i just got my mk4 and it has the 17 inch borbet rims with michelins. anybody know what the correct tire pressure is supposed to be? anybody know where the tire pressure sticker is on the car? 
the tires are the michelin radial all seasons that come stock, 225/45/r17.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: mk4 gti tire pressure (silverstone18t)*

Unless it's a 2004 it should be on the fuel door.


----------



## silverstone18t (Aug 18, 2004)

yup its a 2004, do you know where these specs are on mine? but thanks for the pic. what's it from? an mk4? what year? and aren't these pressures really low? even for cold press?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: mk4 gti tire pressure (silverstone18t)*

Your is probably on one of the door jambs. And also will only list the pressures for maximum load.
The sticker is from an '03 Jetta with 1.8T engine. I tend to run mine a little higher than shown for half load. Not sure why you think they are so low?


----------

